# Dilemma



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Right, i've finally convinced the GF we need a new car, well, not new, but nearly new.:wave:

We want something a bit bigger than our current car (318d touring), with a little more poke, but as economical, if not better. She has left it up to me to choose something that fits perfectly which is where my dilemma comes in.

Do i stick with what i know and buy a 2010 - 2011 BMW 520d M-Sport:










Or go for something i've love the look of and is really classy:










I've test driven both, and i think i prefer the way the beemer drives, and it is a little more economical. BUT that new Jag XF is a beauty.

Anyone have either of these cars and fancy helping me decide.

Thanks


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

On looks alone it'd be the Jag for me, it is a beauty.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Thats what my dilemma is, every part of my body is saying BMW, but my heart is definitely telling me to go with the Jag.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thr new 5 is better looking than the previous version but does seem to be colour sensitive and have to have the right wheels too. But that wouldn't matter much because I would have the jaguar. Wouldn't the 2.7 be as economical as the 318 anyway ?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I liked the earlier xf shape to be honest. Id get the bmw not driven the new shape but I've read a few reviews where it Basicly says its an outstanding car. Can you not test drive them over separate weekends that way you know you've deffo made the right decision?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well speaking from vast inexperience of either car, I shall give my considered opinion. Buy the Jag :thumb: The Jag is where my money would go every time given that choice, read good things about them, it's patriotic (stands to attention) and then there's the 'oh look, it's not a BMW' factor 

Hope that helps 

No offence to current and prospective Bimmer owners btw 

Other opinions are available.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Thr new 5 is better looking than the previous version but does seem to be colour sensitive and have to have the right wheels too. But that wouldn't matter much because I would have the jaguar. Wouldn't the 2.7 be as economical as the 318 anyway ?


The old jag 2.7 diesel v6 isn't anywhere near as economical as my 318d, i am averaging 57mpg but can get better on a really good run, the new jag 2.2 diesel, however, on paper will get close to those figures. The 520d with the new efficient dynamics tweaks will surpass the 318d (basically the same engine with a few tweaks here and there). :thumb:


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I liked the earlier xf shape to be honest. Id get the bmw not driven the new shape but I've read a few reviews where it Basicly says its an outstanding car. Can you not test drive them over separate weekends that way you know you've deffo made the right decision?


I will ask the dealerships if this is possible, after all, it may not be a lot of money to some people, but it is more money than i ever dreamed i would spend on a car, so it really needs to be right. I've already forgot about the Audi A6 and Merc E-class after test driving them, so it really is down to these two.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i love the XF but tbh i think the new front end well looks a bit daft it really does look like a grafted on xj front end which it is.saying that the new xj is quite something.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Multipla Mick said:


> and then there's the 'oh look, it's not a BMW' factor


That has summed up the jag consideration really.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> i love the XF but tbh i think the new front end well looks a bit daft it really does look like a grafted on xj front end which it is.saying that the new xj is quite something.


I wish i could afford a new xj :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

as much as it pains me either the older front end XF if not the bm :/ 

i do to ha! although the LWB is MASSSIVE!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nath said:


> I will ask the dealerships if this is possible, after all, it may not be a lot of money to some people, but it is more money than i ever dreamed i would spend on a car, so it really needs to be right. I've already forgot about the Audi A6 and Merc E-class after test driving them, so it really is down to these two.


Exactly mate if they where that keen on selling you the cars iam sure they wouldn't mind. Also let them know your thinking of either car n let them fight lol.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah, I read your original post quickly and thought it was a 318i not the d ..... Autocar are running the 2.2 as a long termer, so are evo I think..... I would still go for the jag  how often do you drive flat out to get the advantage of the bmw's better handling ? Jag dealers seem to be nicer than the estate agent BMW ones too


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Beemer 520d M-Sport for me. :thumb:

I've driven both of these exact models & although both are very nice to drive, (the Jag is very quick) & the Beemer (IMO, is more eye-catching.)


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

imho how can you even consider the bmw when you have the option of the beautiful jaguar but then again bmw dont do it for me because of the image


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd go for the BMW, the jag is a wonderful looking car except for that stupid oversized ugly Vulgar front grill :doublesho  :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

evil kegs said:


> imho how can you even consider the bmw when you have the option of the beautiful jaguar but then again bmw dont do it for me because of the image


When I buy my next BMW ill ask the dealer to keep the image so i get some cash knocked off the forecourt price  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

great, asking you lot has made it harder haha. There seems to be a 50/50 split on opinion


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor you having to make this decision!

Personally, I'd go for the Jag as I just love the look. I have no personal experience of either though...


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> I'd go for the BMW, the jag is a wonderful looking car except for that stupid oversized ugly Vulgar front grill :doublesho  :thumb:


I say old chap, steady on! Ugly? :doublesho Vulgar? :doublesho That is a mesh grill doncha know, as fitted to snorty Bentleys and Jaguars throughout history (we won't mention Chrysler 300C things here thank you very much. Now they are vulgar...). That is a manly grill, a grill that you feel a strange compulsion to stick your finger in to see what it'd be like, as you do with a fan, or a mincing machine. A grill that converts any bird that hits it at speed into straight cut chips. They are not mincey, PC, kiddy friendly, harmonious non aggressive grills like other cars have. These are meat eaters grills, petrol head's grills, grills that growl as you walk past... Oh ok, I'm stopping this claptrap now, even I don't believe the tosh I'm coming out with :lol: I just love mesh grills though. Don't like cleaning the buggas mind you, especially on Bentleys, that's an afternoons work right there polishing those beggars, but they look the duck's guts if you ask me 

The vertical slats on some lesser grills remind me of the louvre doors on the built in wardrobes in my old house, so 1970s doncha know  :lol:

Right, I'm off quick, he lives near me, and he's bigger than me too :doublesho


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Beemer 520d M-Sport for me. :thumb:
> 
> I've driven both of these exact models & although both are very nice to drive, (the Jag is very quick) & the Beemer (IMO, is more eye-catching.)


But you think the golf is the best car I the world, which is why the jag should win :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Jag... end of.

Surprised you ain't slipped an Audi in the mix, although I'd still say Jag.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> But you think the golf is the best car I the world, which is why the jag should win :thumb:


Yeah, *but for the purposes of this thread* (which was between the BMW & Jaguar) I chose the BMW......I'm not going to hijack the thread just to bring up the Golf.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Jag... end of.
> 
> Surprised you ain't slipped an Audi in the mix, although I'd still say Jag.


I'm just not impressed by Audi's, i've had loads of VAG cars in the past, namely VW's and SEATs and found them fine, except my old Mk2 Leon Cupra which was astonishing. Its just Audi's, to me are dull and uninspiring. The people i know who have audi's bought them because they know they are good enough and couldn't be bothered to look at anything else.

I guess what i am trying to say is Audi's are well engineered and built exceptionally, but have no flair or quirkiness whatsoever. For me anyway.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Nath said:


> I'm just not impressed by Audi's, i've had loads of VAG cars in the past, namely VW's and SEATs and found them fine, except my old Mk2 Leon Cupra which was astonishing. Its just Audi's, to me are dull and uninspiring. The people i know who have audi's bought them because they know they are good enough and couldn't be bothered to look at anything else.
> 
> *I guess what i am trying to say is Audi's are well engineered and built exceptionally, but have no flair or quirkiness whatsoever. For me anyway.*


Sorry, thought you were describing a BMW there


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Multipla Mick said:


> I say old chap, steady on! Ugly? :doublesho Vulgar? :doublesho That is a mesh grill doncha know, as fitted to snorty Bentleys and Jaguars throughout history (we won't mention Chrysler 300C things here thank you very much. Now they are vulgar...). That is a manly grill, a grill that you feel a strange compulsion to stick your finger in to see what it'd be like, as you do with a fan, or a mincing machine. A grill that converts any bird that hits it at speed into straight cut chips. They are not mincey, PC, kiddy friendly, harmonious non aggressive grills like other cars have. These are meat eaters grills, petrol head's grills, grills that growl as you walk past... Oh ok, I'm stopping this claptrap now, even I don't believe the tosh I'm coming out with :lol: I just love mesh grills though. Don't like cleaning the buggas mind you, especially on Bentleys, that's an afternoons work right there polishing those beggars, but they look the duck's guts if you ask me
> 
> The vertical slats on some lesser grills remind me of the louvre doors on the built in wardrobes in my old house, so 1970s doncha know  :lol:
> 
> Right, I'm off quick, he lives near me, and he's bigger than me too :doublesho


:lol::lol::lol::lol: 

All jokes aside guys; i do love the new Jag, in white it's a beautiful machine to behold in real life, it is definitely a great contender against the Germans.

OP, consider the two cars & especially colour, some cars suite some colours some don't, personally both look awesome in white IMHO. If you're spending good money like that, take your time, i took 12 months before deciding.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nath said:


> I'm just not impressed by Audi's, i've had loads of VAG cars in the past, namely VW's and SEATs and found them fine, except my old Mk2 Leon Cupra which was astonishing. Its just Audi's, to me are dull and uninspiring. The people i know who have audi's bought them because they know they are good enough and couldn't be bothered to look at anything else.
> 
> I guess what i am trying to say is Audi's are well engineered and built exceptionally, but have no flair or quirkiness whatsoever. For me anyway.


That's very true, I still like my cupra and I've had it coming up to 3 years. We also have a mk1 tt roadster, it looks great but ain't no drivers car. With the exception of a few vag cars, most of them are dull. I just want the xf to fall under the 10k barrier then I'll have one


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Out of the two the BMW... but if it was me neither to be honest, i love the Volvo V60R stunning car.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Out of the two the BMW... but if it was me neither to be honest, i love the Volvo V60R stunning car.












Woo that's ugly.

And orange too.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Out of the two the BMW... but if it was me neither to be honest, i love the Volvo V60 R-design stunning car.


i will admit the v60 i like but the boot is pretty small tbh! s60 or v70 for me...

and red MM colour blindness


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

only decent pic i could find without searching for hours lol.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Out of the two the BMW... but if it was me neither to be honest, i love the Volvo V60R stunning car.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Jag. 

As mentioned, its just 'another BMW'.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Seeing them put next to one another like that envokes this for me:










or










I'd take the Jaaaaaaag. what-ho!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

5 Series white 19'' M Sport looks fantastic , the MPG is great but have driven both and have to admit the Jag is good but late in it's life span and i think the BMW just edges it , guy down the road has a black % series M sport 19'' looks real nice


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

So it's decided then -

The BMW is way too common popular and they are like bum holes, everybody has one.

The Jaguar is the sexier looking car, and has the Machoest, sexiest looking grill _*'cos it's a mesh grill and they are the dogs wotsits *_









The patriotic and brave Jaguar is the Spitfire to the Hun's Messerschmit, and after all, Jag's HQ is in Coventry, and look what the dastardly Chermans did to that. Bombed the crap out of it, that's what they did, look at the Cathedral, it still hasn't got a roof on it even now.

Grizzle has been sniffing too much Megs Wheel Brightener









That Volvo is red.

Orangey red.

So, that's it, a done deal I think, the Jag wins. So OP, when are you doing the deal?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Grizzle has been sniffing too much Megs Wheel Brightener
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its good though


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Its good though


:doublesho :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle i like how you are becoming an ovlov man...i very much approve of this development! just do not get one in the ovlov bronze colour it looks like wee in person.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

What about the Audi A5 S line anyone?


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .............................................NO


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> What about the Audi A5 S line anyone?


Don't go changing the rules! That wasn't an option


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

mrbloke said:


> Don't go changing the rules! That wasn't an option


Dam ive been Rumbled!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Nath said:


> The old jag 2.7 diesel v6 isn't anywhere near as economical as my 318d, i am averaging 57mpg but can get better on a really good run, the new jag 2.2 diesel, however, on paper will get close to those figures. The 520d with the new efficient dynamics tweaks will surpass the 318d (basically the same engine with a few tweaks here and there). :thumb:


howdi, I would go for the 5 series as much as it kills me as I like to buy british.

I have a 325 m sport that I use for work, and have just swapped a rrs for an evoque for the wife. it has the 2.2 diesel and we are stuggling for 33mpg from it, this is the same 4 pot as the Xf so I cant see that being much better maybe late 30's.

I drove the 2.7 XF for several months on and off whilst the evoque was on order. it was my dad's who was out the country at the time. I liked it and the engine was plenty fast enough, spec was excellent but it was just too floaty for me, hence my choice and maybe not yours would be a 5xxd msport.

My dad has since sold the XF and has a new 3.0d XJ which he said is a cracking engine. I think that maybe my next work mobile in 3 years time !

you wont be disappointed with any of the two cars, I would sell the evoque in a heartbeat to get a 5 series to replace my 3 but unfortunately the wife wont allow it !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rinns said:


> howdi, *I would go for the 5 series as much as it kills me as I like to buy british.*
> 
> I have a 325 m sport that I use for work, and have just swapped a rrs for an evoque for the wife. it has the 2.2 diesel and we are stuggling for 33mpg from it, this is the same 4 pot as the Xf so I cant see that being much better maybe late 30's.
> 
> ...


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Grizzle said:


>


What I meant by that is that the cash that I would have to use to buy a 5 to replace my 3 series is tied up in the family mobile ! hence I won't be getting a new car for quite a while unless the lottery tickets in my wallet come good !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rinns said:


> What I meant by that is that the cash that I would have to use to buy a 5 to replace my 3 series is tied up in the family mobile ! hence I won't be getting a new car for quite a while unless the lottery tickets in my wallet come good !


yeh, but the bit i dont get is the "buying british" but then want a 5 series? lol


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> yeh, but the bit i dont get is the "buying british" but then want a 5 series? lol


Yes, but sometimes you just want something for what it is , not for what it stands for. To be honest its never going to happen and I will more than likely end up with my dad's XJ in 3 years time. Its depreciating at a speed of knots that will ensure its in budget to replace my BM in 2 - 3 years.

Back on topic, the OP needs to list what he wants from a car, drive both and then decide. Both are good cars and the buyer nowadays is truly spoilt for choice.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

mate wish I had you dilemmas  JAG


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Buy the Nazi racing tank!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> yeh, but the bit i dont get is the "buying british" but then want a 5 series? lol


Coming from a guy who recomended the rust coloured Volvo :doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Coming from a guy who recomended the rust coloured Volvo :doublesho


its flipping red you blind bat! god doug you are really losing the plot today and its only monday i hate to think what you will look like by friday

oh no no i do...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> its flipping red you blind bat!


Uh uh, it's Orange, reddish orange


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Uh uh, it's Orange, reddish orange





















said car is definitely red you git. :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> said car is definitely red you git. :lol:


It's disappeared altogether now :lol:

Alright alright, it was red.

Orangey red.

Anyway, lets stop taking this off topic, and agree that I'm right as usual   (I thought I was wrong once, but was mistaken...) So we can get back to the OP buying his Jag :thumb: (just hope he doesn't put a poll up asking what colour to buy :wall: :lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> It's disappeared altogether now :lol:
> 
> Alright alright, it was red.
> 
> Anyway, lets stop taking this off topic, and agree that I'm right as usual   (I thought I was wrong once, but was mistaken...) So we can get back to the OP buying his Jag :thumb: (just hope he doesn't put a poll up asking what colour to buy :wall: :lol


well done MM thank you for agreeing and you are always wrong :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> well done MM thank you for agreeing and you are always, without exception or doubt, correct :lol:


Hoi Rumpole, I've told you before, no tampering with evidence! :wall:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Multipla Mick said:


> Hoi Rumpole, I've told you before, no tampering with evidence! :wall:


:thumb: :lol::lol:

Ninja = Guilty as charged milud!!!! :devil:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Hoi Rumpole, I've told you before, no tampering with evidence! :wall:


I am turning a witness cross examining him obviously and his story has not stacked up.crumbled under an extra piece of cardboard.



ITHAQVA said:


> :thumb: :lol::lol:
> 
> Ninja = Guilty as charged milud!!!! :devil:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

any decisions made on the jag v bmw?

Again id go bmw. They have imo ruined the look of the jag out of the old n new id go for the old jag and save yourself some wonga. I do like how bmw look these days. Way way better than the audi's n mercs.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! I am still no way near decided, i don't think i will until i can have at least a day long test drive of both cars. After reading the real life mpgs of both cars, i am slightly swaying towards the Beemer now. Problem is, i've had 1 or 2 issues with one of my local BMW dealers so would have to look at the other dealer to be honest, i wouldn't want to put more money in the back pocket of the first said dealer.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nath said:


> Thanks for all the input! I am still no way near decided, i don't think i will until i can have at least a day long test drive of both cars. After reading the real life mpgs of both cars, i am slightly swaying towards the Beemer now. Problem is, i've had 1 or 2 issues with one of my local BMW dealers so would have to look at the other dealer to be honest, i wouldn't want to put more money in the back pocket of the first said dealer.


No disrespect at all mate but i wouldn't let fuel consumption be the decider. If you can afford a car like this iam sure you can afford to run it. Again no disrespect.

Although the bmw is better in the mpg you need to find out by how much. As it could only be £5 difference per tank which is nothing really. Plus real world driving differs day to day, you could be on the motor way in a strong head wind for miles upon miles which could hammer mpg for example so i wouldnt worry.

Like you said in a prev post its a hell of a lot of money to you (it is for me mate haha) I dont think you can go wrong with either to be honest but like i said before ask for a weekend test drive, maybe two weekends then you and your wife can have a taster in both and then come to a decision. ( plus your neighbour will think youve won the lotto haha)

Good luck mate your very lucky.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Get the Jaguar.

I am convinced that BMW's are driven by complete arseholes, a bit unfair I know but Jesus, when I see a BMW approaching me from behind, I just know they will tailgate or do something pratty and 9 times out of 10, they do.

Saying that, I have driven a 320d and my God, it really is a drivers car, superb chassis and steering. For a premium brand though, I felt the interior was pretty woeful, boring with cheap plastics everywhere.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm already a bmw driver, so i already have ******** syndrome haha. Where the cheap plastics in the 320d a pre-life cycle impulse model? My 318d LCI seems well built with quality plastics, real aluminium inserts etc


----------

